

PublikDemand Gives Customers A Voice With Twilio - courtneypowell
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/01/publik-demand-gives-customers-a-voice-with-twilio.html

======
tchae
The customer service reps at these companies respond to texts?

~~~
courtneypowell
No, not yet. We create a complaint and reach out to the company based off of
your text to us.

